# Canine Papilloma Virus



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

OK..I 1st posted back on Jan 20th about taking Aspen to the vet b/c he had a white spot on his tongue for 2.5 weeks. Almost 2 mo later, it's still there and a new one is showing up. Grrrr. OK...I did a little research today and I started Aspen on a multi-vitamin and EsterC to boost his immunity. Does anyone know what the papilloma will look like as it dies? I'd like to see if we are making progress while he starts the vitamins. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

My work computer is messing up and I can't pull up my old posts (computer freezes if more than 1 page is open  ) if you search my threads started you should find one called "white bump on tongue" or something to that effect.

Sage had them. Also had one spot then more came up month later. What happened was the new ones forming stopped growing and eventuallly fell off. Some looked like they got smaller. His tongue looked completely normal where there were warts after they fell off like they had never been there.


----------



## armauro (May 6, 2008)

My 8 month old had them on his lips and gums- got big then fell off after a month- alternative is vet to laser them .


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

OK...since I started him on vitamin suppliments and additional EsterC, he has gotten more warts. For 2 mo, he has had 1...now he has 6 and the new ones don't look to be shrinking. Should I be concerned? I started the suppliments 1.5 weeks ago and increased the vitamin C over a period of 4 days.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Since it's only been a week and a half, it might be the case that it's drawing them out of the body, getting a little bit worse before they get better. 

My understanding is that they may not get smaller, but they get to the point that they just fall off??? I hope someone will correct me on that one. 

Any recent vaccinations?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Nope, no recent vaccinations. And Lisa, I hope you're right. I have anxiously been waiting for the 1 to go away...now seeing so many more scared me.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

They do fall off - I took one of my dogs in for one, and it fell off before our appointment - I didn't know and when I got there, I looked like the crazy lady! But I had a picture of it and there was a little divot on her tongue where it had been. 

Seeing more would freak me out too. 

There is that other kind of papilloma - I will see if I can find that thread. I think it was a papilloma...nope, never mind! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/121775-epulis-tumor-periodontal-ligament.html

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_canine_viral_papillomas.html article - hope he's wart free soon!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

My last 2 dogs had these, they get very large and open up. I call it bloom as they look like a flower or something. Vet will charge a ton of money to remove them and they could still come back.

I used the Nzymes products, go to their site and type in the condition and you will find it. Follow the instructions to the letter and they will be gone in a few days to a week. I do not believe my dog's fell off I think they shrank as there was no trace what so ever of them.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

More is certainly scary, I understand! I would add moducare, which is given away from animal fats, and good against viral diseases.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Is he on a good food? No corn, no sorghum, no by-products, etc?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I was going to call the vet for that A??? medicine. He is on Eagle Pack Lamb and rice formula.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

Just an update. The smaller papilloma has pretty much gone away and half of the one on his tongue is gone. Almost there. It didn't look to improve until a few days ago!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Great news!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oh yay, good news! So what all have you done to treat this?


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

All gone, as of today!!!!! I bought puppy GNC vitamins that I give him daily and I have been giving him an additional 1500mg of EsterC (I crush and add to his food: 500mg with the vitamins and breakfast, 1000mg at dinner) as well as a dollop of plain yogurt or milk or sour cream with his meals (depends on what I had in the fridge) for the lysine.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Wonderful news! Good to know what you did, unfortunately, this question comes up fairly regularly.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Just found one on Judge. The only contact he had is the dogs from the team, bekahs dogs (they don't have it) and the overall sick dogs from next door. 

I am so tired of those dogs. I wouldn't be surprised if he got it from them. Can't wait till we move away from here.


----------



## DolphinGirl (Nov 5, 2010)

So sorry Mrs K....but at least it isnt something serious. Hope Judge is better quickly!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Jax has it too... He's had 3 with one left... Is there come kind of outbreak?
Side note: I bought some of the freeze away stuff that I read about somewhere... I tried it on my hand to see what it's like... That #%$& hurts! I don't recommend anyone use that on their dogs!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sounds like there is. It's weird that they all get it around the same kind. Could it be due to all the weather changes out there? Just like we are coming down with colds, the young dogs come down with papilloma.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Stella has 3 warts at the moment. The lady at the pet supply recommended an immune booster from Apawcathary... I have been adding it to Stella's food. Wondering if there is anything else I can do to get rid of them?


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

1 has disappeared...another seems to have stabilized....the last one is about the size of a pencil eraser-ugh. How much vitamin c do you need to give? and what is lysine? i think i read somewhere about putting vitamin e on the wart?


----------

